# Problem in Transcend USB Drive of JF V10



## januseenu (Oct 7, 2008)

Problem in Transcend USB Drive of JF V10

Hi Friends,

i had a Transcend USB Drive of JF V10..
the problem it is not detecting that from my system and nt showing the Icon in TaskBar.. 
i use to copy the files into that and vice versa and working fine in past..
today i had a problem that it is not detecting ..
i tried in other system it is showing the icon in Task Bar But when i click on the Icon 
it throws an error is


> The error is
> 
> the USB Device Drivers is not installed
> The drivers for this device are not installed.
> To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.


 canu get out of this 
Thanks in advance
Seenujanu


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

As the message says, you'll need to install the drivers for your drive. The drivers will have been bundled with your drive. There'll also be instructions on how to go about it. Check it out.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 7, 2008)

Check out this page... It might help you!!
*www.troublefixers.com/pen-drive-locked-at-office-or-college-computer-unlock-it/


----------

